# Reversible table sheeter or double pass dough roller for Pita bread?



## crisanto (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

We make 1000-1500 pita bread daily in a continuous manner.  We do this in batches of 100 until all 1500 are finished. There is about 10 minutes rest time between batches so any equipment would have at least some cooling time (duty cycle).

I am having a hard time determining which type of machine would be best for Pita bread (containing no oil).

I thought I could load 8 to 10 flattened balls onto the table sheeter and go back and forth turning 90 degrees each pass until the pita is about  2 mm thick. Or would it be better to use a double pass roller and feed one by one?

I have scoured the internet for an answer but found nothing addressing my question.

Vance


----------

